# My new ATI Sunpower dimmable 4x24 light...



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

The light finally arrived today and it's definitely hands down the best light that I have ever owned. It's well built and easy to use if you're somewhat of a "techy" person.

Since I need to burn in the bulbs @ 100% for at least 50 hours, I hung the light 25 inches from the substrate. I'll keep it this way for 7 days so hopefully I do not develop any algae. My plants started to pearl like crazy within 10 minutes in my small 60-P (24 inches by 12 inches ~18 gallons). What's really nice is the fact that the entire aquarium is covered in lights so the plants no longer have to reach to the light source...they all straightened out within the first hour it seems.

Now I have a week to figure out what percentage that I'm going to run these on and how high off the substrate. Anybody have any suggestions on the percentages? 

Any advice is appreciated.

Here it is when I first received it and installed it...the light was low in this pic since I was programming but has since been raised to 25 inches from substrate.


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

Woah, nice setup and sweet light. Will definitely keep tabs on your tank progress. (love the wingtips too!)


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## David P. (Feb 3, 2013)

can you post pictures with 2 bulbs vs 4 bulbs at 100% ?
i'm thinking about htat fixture, the only thing i wonder it's the light output that seems crazy !!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

David P. said:


> can you post pictures with 2 bulbs vs 4 bulbs at 100% ?
> i'm thinking about htat fixture, the only thing i wonder it's the light output that seems crazy !!


At some point I will but for now I have it in my "burn in period" so I don't want to be messing with the settings.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

hmmm more ways to dump cash into the hobby.. .me likey!

are these standard bulbs?

what's the color temp of the default bulbs?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

acitydweller said:


> hmmm more ways to dump cash into the hobby.. .me likey!
> 
> are these standard bulbs?
> 
> what's the color temp of the default bulbs?


It doesn't come with default bulbs...you need to select what you want.

I went with 2 Midday Sun and 2 AquaFlora.

Total cost with free shipping was $557 so not all that bad for what you get.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i agree. im looking for the 48" version to run on my 55g. *grin*


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

How many lamps per channel?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

mrkookm said:


> How many lamps per channel?


Each channel controls two bulbs from me quickly playing around with it.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

hedge_fund said:


> Each channel controls two bulbs from me quickly playing around with it.


Well it's hard to give a specific range due to a range of factors. I can tell you what I would try if I was in your shoes, i.e., varying the intensity up to 100% on Chan for 1~1 1/2hr, then Chan 2 kicks in when Chan 1 is @ 100% (no dimming) for the Midday burst of 5-7hrs. Then back to lowering intensity on Chan1 from 100% to off.

This might not work for you or it might. You gotta play around with it to see what works for the plants.



from my iP 5 via Tapa.


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

Sweet lights. I've been trying to decide whether to get these or a Maxspect 8000k. (Also nice walnut wingtips. McCallisters by any chance?)


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

mrkookm said:


> Well it's hard to give a specific range due to a range of factors. I can tell you what I would try if I was in your shoes, i.e., varying the intensity up to 100% on Chan for 1~1 1/2hr, then Chan 2 kicks in when Chan 1 is @ 100% (no dimming) for the Midday burst of 5-7hrs. Then back to lowering intensity on Chan1 from 100% to off.
> 
> This might not work for you or it might. You gotta play around with it to see what works for the plants.
> 
> from my iP 5 via Tapa.


Thanks, I'll give it a shot...pretty good idea.



xiaoxiy said:


> Sweet lights. I've been trying to decide whether to get these or a Maxspect 8000k. (Also nice walnut wingtips. McCallisters by any chance?)


Good call. I love Allen Edmonds...I have a few pairs that I alternate on the regular.

http://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF6215_1_40000000001_-1


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

Same. I love my Strands. 

Back on topic, do you think that the 24inch 4x24W would be enough to light a 30 gallon (36Lx12Wx16H)?


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

you might want to go higher with it on burn in phase, these things put out a ton of light. I have my photoperiod set like this on my 36x6 
2 hours 0-75%
4 hours on 75%
2 hours 75%-0

I had them staggered so one channel would come on for an hour, then the other would come on but it seemed to look more progressive to ramp both channels up together. you might try a blue special bulb, or even a purple special, they make the tank pop a bit more in my opinion.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

xiaoxiy said:


> Same. I love my Strands.
> 
> Back on topic, do you think that the 24inch 4x24W would be enough to light a 30 gallon (36Lx12Wx16H)?


Yeah that should be enough. My current tank has the same dimensions except that it's 12 inches longer. I'll probably be dimming this wayyyyy down since it's pretty powerful.



Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> you might want to go higher with it on burn in phase, these things put out a ton of light. I have my photoperiod set like this on my 36x6
> 2 hours 0-75%
> 4 hours on 75%
> 2 hours 75%-0
> ...


During the initial burn in period I have it going 4 hours then 4 hours off and then 4 hours on. So the photoperiod is split up into two 4 hour pieces. The nice thing about this light is that it's pretty much the same size as my tank so plants are growing upward.

The best thing for me would be to purchase a PAR meter and measure underwater to get an accurate reading.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I have one coming for my ADA 60p.

I can run some PAR readings for you.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

plantbrain said:


> I have one coming for my ADA 60p.
> 
> I can run some PAR readings for you.


Wow! That's perfect, saves me money by not having to purchase a par meter. When are you getting yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

This is one awesome light...today I finally set the timers where they started to dim.  My break in period of running @ 100% is over.

Follow me here and you'll see why this light is amazing........

3pm: Light turns on
5pm: Light starts running @ 35% (this is the max that I have it set for)
5pm - 10pm - Light is running @ 35% still
10pm-11pm - Light starts to shut down to 0%
11pm - OFF

As soon as the light turns on at 3pm it starts to slowly increase in intensity from 1% all the way to 35% by the time it reaches 5pm. This simulates dawn. It's actually kind of cool to watch as it happens.

Right now I'm just playing around with the different possibilities to see how the plants respond. I just find it amazing that you tell the light what % intensity you want at a certain time and it will slowly move up/down to that % in a given assigned time period. When I first purchased this light I thought you would have to program the different % intensities at different times but the light does the calculation on its own. Once TomBarr starts his 60-P, he will hopefully help me out with the par readings as he just picked up the same light for the same tank.

Too lazy to get off the couch but here is a quick iphone shot.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

It's been going great so far. Here is a recent pic.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome light.

I don't want to come across wrong but why would you even purchase such a high powered light for a 60-P?

On a saltwater tank that fixture would be amazing or a similar fixture on a large (deep) planted tank but why would you buy an incredible T5HO 4 bulb fixture for a 60-P? My 2 bulb T5HO fixtures on 20H tanks look like the noon sun in the Sahara.

It will be interesting to see how far back you have to dial the lighting by the time that it is all said and done.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

madness said:


> Awesome light.
> 
> I don't want to come across wrong but why would you even purchase such a high powered light for a 60-P?
> 
> ...


Very good question....I wanted a light that would cover my entire tank so plants are growing straight up instead of reaching to the light source. It was an expensive light but not that bad for what it actually does. The auto dimming feature is amazing.


----------



## kevinbkk (Dec 18, 2011)

hi i own similar fixture but with 6 bulbs , its sitting above my do!aqua 60p, recently i re scaped, iwagumi style, just trying to grow Dwarf Baby Tears this time , but i am still struggling to find out exact par values for this fixture, currently my fixture is 22 inches above substrate, channel 1 (2 midday / 2 aquaflora) runs max at 39% where as channel 2 (1 odyssea 10k / 1 ATI blue special) runs max at 42% , 8 hours photo period (6 hours burst, starting and end hour's are dimming period)


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Mine is the 4 bulb one and it runs at 32% for both channels. 

Here is my current set up which is a bit different than when I first started. 

15:00 - ON
15:00 - 15%
16:00 - 32%
22:00 - 32%
23:00 - 15%
23:00 - OFF

No scientific reseaon behind it but all my plants are doing great. On a side note....I pump so much co2 in this tank that fish cannot survive aside from my one swordtail that will probably die any day now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Yo Hedge how is the light working out for you? I'm toying with the idea of getting one for a new 48 gallon I have on the way, any ballasts problems? Par readings? Thanks bud


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

On an empty 60P, 30" from the light fixture (to the bottom of the tank) is 60~80 PAR with the corners, edges, center, etc. via Hoppy's meter. All 4 bulbs at 100%. Again, this is on a dry tank.


----------



## Mides (Sep 15, 2013)

If the light is unplugged (or plugged into a timer), do they remember their settings or are setting returned to factory defaults?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Mides said:


> If the light is unplugged (or plugged into a timer), do they remember their settings or are setting returned to factory defaults?


If I unplugged it the programmed settings always stayed. I think the time/date do reset after a while but do not recall. I actually sold this light not too long ago since it was too powerful for my setup. Best light I've ever used, hands down. 

Since the light has a timer and all built into it, you do not need to use a separate timer etc.


----------

